# What dose it mean when your hedgehog has flaky looking ears?



## LaurenConverse (Mar 14, 2011)

My hedgehog mr. prickles has some crusty looking stuff on the outer part of his ears. I have never seen him scrach it, nor seen him have a problem with me touching them, so what is it? Or should I not worry about it? Could it be stress?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That could be from mites/previous infestation of mites or he might just have built up earwax or have dry skin. You could try using a bit of flax seed oil on them and gently rubbing them and see if the flaky stuff comes off ^_^


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman gets this as well because it's pretty dry in my place. Ears little a little tattered and flaky. I've found that flax seed oil works fairly well. Put a little bit on your thumb and index finger and just massage it around the edges, being careful not to get any in the ear canal. As long as there's just enough to make your fingers oily, it shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully that's just the case for your little one.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock had REALLY bad tattery buildup on his ears when I got him. It looked to me like he'd had his ears gnawed on, but it was just dry skin build up. I used a little flax seen oil, and that's about all, and it's sorted itself out.

Then









vs now


----------

